# Chickens!



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Hey yall, got some good news. today our family bought some chicks!
we have 3 buff orpington hens, and 1 plymoth rock hen. cant wait to get some pictures up! i will get some on my profile later.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Can't wait to see the pics.

I myself am looking forward to getting some chicks at the end of year (if I can talk my husband into it) as my son will be breeding more then.


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Great. I have a few Thai game cocks and a pheasant. We got an egg from a female pheasant and let a hen hatch it and let it grow since then.


----------



## darkfur (May 11, 2007)

I have some gold laced wyandottes and blue/black/splash mixture orpingtons hatching today. And cayuga ducks!


----------



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

red stars, marans, penedenscencas, buff orps, barred rocks, Silver laced wyandottes, and some mutts we hatched under broodies. love my chickens, keystonepaul


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

that's so cool yall! I'll get some pics up, but I can't get them on this thread.( to complicated )


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

ok, pictures are up now.


----------



## Bella (May 2, 2009)

Nice! Chickens are fun, especially if you get them as young as yours. I have brahmas, golden comets, and barred rocks, a flock nearing 20 birds. At first we penned them, but they weren't very happy, so now they get let out daily. They are like feathered dogs. They follow me everywhere. I often joke that I am going out to "walk the chickens". They even recognize my car and come running when I pull in. I have to beep my horn when leaving because they surround the car as I'm trying to back down the driveway! I don't want to accidentally run one over!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

keystonepaul said:


> red stars, marans, penedenscencas, buff orps, barred rocks, Silver laced wyandottes, and some mutts we hatched under broodies. love my chickens, keystonepaul


Oooh! I want some Marans and Penedenscencas. And maybe some Welsummers too  Heck, just a little bit of all the dark egg layers. Nothing prettier than a Marans egg, except maybe pure Aracauna eggs.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Just wondering if you are sure that barred chick is actually a barred rock. Male black sex-links are barred like that and have white spots on their head


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

My new little Cochin pullet. She is 4 mo old. 
...and my new little PolishSilkie cross pullet. She is about 7 mo old

I love my new litte chickies 

Columba livia, your little chickies are too cute!


----------

